# Ansi - Sequenzen



## funnytommy (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Hätt mal ne Frage!
Beschäftige mich jetzt schon seit einiger Zeit mit .bat Dateien.
Ich möchte eine Start-CD erstellen die eine Ramdisk erzeugt und automatisch Datein in die Ramdisk kopiert! Und dass alles mit einer "grafischen"-Oberfläche die ich mithilfe von Ansi-Sequenzen erstellen möchte!
Hab nur keine Plan wie man eine Ramdsik erstellt und wie man mit Ansi Codes umgeht!

Brauche also Hilfe...................Danke!

----------------------------------

Hab aber mal was gehört wie man Daten in die RAmdisk kopiert:

ungefähr so glaub ich.................  copy *.* %Ramdrv%  .....oda so ähnlich......


----------

